
Raspberry Pi Launches Starter Kit - hellwd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/09/raspberry-pi-finally-offers-an-official-starter-kit-after-passing-10m-sales/
======
AstroJetson
Posted 10 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463942)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463942)

~~~
dang
Reposts are ok if a story hasn't had significant attention yet
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).
It's best only to link to previous submissions if there's an interesting
thread there.

